# Inhalt eines Arrays mit Komma trennen



## xollo (14. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
habe ein kleines Problem bei der Ausgabe eines Arrays.
Aus einer Datenbank werden aus verschiedenen Spalten Werte ausgewählt. 
Diese sammle ich in einem Array um sie später getrennt durch ein Komma wieder auszugeben. 

```
$fussboden = array($row['Laminat'], $row['Fliesen'], $row['Teppich'], $row['Parkett']);
  
  foreach ($fussboden as $key => $value) {
    if(!empty($value)){
    $value = "$value, ";}
    
       echo $value;
```
Das klappt ja auch ganz gut, nur möchte ich das letzte Komma nicht mit ausgeben.
Die gefundenen Beiträge hier im Forum haben mir bis jetzt nicht wirklich geholfen.
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand einen Tip geben wie dies zu lösen ist.

Gruß xollo


----------



## Raven280438 (14. Dezember 2007)

Benutze einfach implode() dafür.

oder wenn du das nicht willst, entferne einfach das letzte Zeichen von $value

```
$value = substr($value,0,strlen($value)-1);
```
 (nicht getestet)


Gruß


----------



## Radhad (14. Dezember 2007)

```
$fussboden = array($row['Laminat'], $row['Fliesen'], $row['Teppich'], $row['Parkett']);

$value = implode(',', $fussboden);

echo $value;
```
Bin mir da nicht ganz sicher ob es so geht, aber mittels implode() sollte es einfacher gehen!


----------



## xollo (14. Dezember 2007)

Danke euch beiden,
implode() wäre theoretisch das richtige. Ich muß wohl die Abfrage der Datenbank etwas abändern.
Es ist nämlich möglich das ein Eintrag leer sein kann, dann wäre das Ergebnis mit implode() im Moment
, Fliesen, Teppich, und nicht Fliesen, Teppich
Mal sehen wie ich das anstelle...


----------



## Radhad (14. Dezember 2007)

Du kannst ja vorher mit is_null() die Inhalte prüfen und dann unset($array['key']) machen, als Beispiel.


----------



## Gumbo (14. Dezember 2007)

Du könntest Folgendes machen:
	
	
	



```
function isEmptyString( $str )
{
	return trim($str) == '';
}

$array = array_diff($array, array_filter($array, 'isEmptyString'));
```


----------



## xollo (14. Dezember 2007)

@Gumbo
Das habe ich jetzt nicht so recht verstanden, mache noch nicht so unheimlich lange was mit PHP und kann mich manchmal nicht so schnell in was reinlesen 
Aber ich habe eine simple Lösung gefunden, einfach $value = "$value, ";  durch $value = "$value<br />";  ersetzt.
So wirkt es jetzt sogar ein wenig übersichtlicher.


----------

